# Wauquiez Gladiateur 33?



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Never heard of these before, but one popped up on my radar.

-- Any comments on the quality of the construction (Wauquiez) or the character of the boat?

Is this a blue water worthy cruiser? Do they sail well? Any reputation? Looks pretty

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/sailimg/m/16929/BR_at_Anchor_la_Paz.jpg


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a link to the blog of another member here, Livia, who sails a 35' version...SV Estrellita 5.10b

You might PM her for some first hand opinions.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

IIRC the 35' version "Preditor" or some such name is sailed off shore a bunch. As Faster mentioned, a poster on here is using one, I know of another fellow from here in the seattle area that is heading south in the 35'r. I would imagine the 33 you are looking at will be of equal quality etc. Waquiez is an upscale french builder, so overall quality etc should be better than say jeanneau, beneteau, or american equals, ie Catalina Hunter etc.

Marty


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Wauquiez owners yahoo group which is reasonably active 
wauquiez-boats : Wauquiez Boats

Kulokoo - I'll PM you.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Livia,

There is another couple I know down here, Laureen Buckoltz(SP?) that has a pretorian and heading south later this year, do you know them?

Marty


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Marty, Yes - I just emailed with Lauren today actually. There is a nice yearly Wauquiez owners meet up in Port Townsend, WA and we've met a bunch of owners through that. There are mostly Pretoriens and Centurions at the meet up but also some Hoods and Gladiateurs. Thanks for the suggestion, Livia


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Livia,

I wondered if you did not know him. Seems like a lot of folks with X brand yachts that go to Rendezvous's know other owners local with like boats especially. There was recently sold out of my marina "Semper Fi" She was in incredible shape from what I could tell walking by to my boat.

I'm hoping to get up your way in mid June to poets cove to a jeanneau owners meeting, not sure if i will......always hope at this stage of the game, if not, there is always next year!

Marty


----------



## stipakb (Jul 18, 2006)

*Wauquiez Gladiateur 33 information*

Here's my web page for my Gladiateur, hull #278, which has several links that you might want to explore:
"Northwest Passage", Wauquiez Gladiateur 33 Sailboat​
There are several reviews available on-line for the Pretorien, the big sister to the Gladiateur, including reviews by Jack Horner and by Practical Sailor.

There is also a Yahoo Wauquiez group:
wauquiez-boats : Wauquiez Boats​_______________
Brian Stipak
Portland, OR


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

A bit off topic --- but I have just finished reading Hal Roth's book "How to sail around the world" & Hal completed the voyages on a Pretorian 35.

For what it's worth, I looked at the 33' Gladiateur for quite some time, but eventually decided to move my thinking to something larger. In my opinion, if you want 33' of boat, you can not go wrong with the Gladiateur.
Quite the fantastic world cruiser....


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> I'm hoping to get up your way in mid June to poets cove to a jeanneau owners meeting, not sure if i will...


Keep an eye out for us - we start cruising June 16!!


----------



## hwlovett (May 28, 2008)

I currently have Bona Roba under contract. I would be interested to learn what Kulokoo thought of her, as well as meeting other Gladiateur owners.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 27, 2008)

*wauquiez Gladiateur 33?*

Bona Roba, Gladiateur 33?
Is this boat still for sale?


----------

